# Du Network



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
i have a Samsung Galaxy phone with a DU sim in it

Can someone please explain the difference between more time and more credit? I have bought AED 50 of more credit and this was confirmed by text message but I can't make calls or send text messages

When I check my balance using *135#, I have no Call Credit

Thank You


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

more time can only be used for calls/sms, and does not give you any bonus... a 50 dhs recharge just gives you a 50 dhs balance... it does not have an expiry... 

more credit can be used for anything, and gives you a bonus value depending on the amount... a 50 dhs recharge gives you 60 dhs of credit... but has an expiry of 30 days, if you don't use it, you lose it unless you recharge again with the same option within the expiry period...

you should be able to call with more credit unless something went wrong, call their customer service... 155


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for this, do you know how I check the more credit balance?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

*135#

it cycles through all your balances one by one, you gotta keep hitting OK for each and wait for the next one to show up...


----------

